# Exterior wall sconce over stone



## rbaitz (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm installing 4 wall sconces on the front of the home and the stone is not smooth, I know I need a siding box but even the siding box when pressed against the uneven stones the light won't sit flat. What do I do?

Cut the box to fit?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

rbaitz said:


> I'm installing 4 wall sconces on the front of the home and the stone is not smooth, I know I need a siding box but even the siding box when pressed against the uneven stones the light won't sit flat. What do I do?
> 
> Cut the box to fit?


There is no really good solution. I would try and get the box in the evenest part of the stone and then caulk around the perimeter.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could take a little grinder or diamond wheel and make the stone fairly flat where the box is going, set it in a little morter, or caulk as suggested. its a crap shoot and if you aren't getting paid enough to make it sweet, tell the stone guy to give you a nice flattie where your box is going.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with the above posters, if the stone isn't flat, then grind it or caulk it. If I know ahead of time, then when I set my boxes I make a wood block say 6''x12'',(use whatever size works for the situation, and use PT) attach it to the sheathing, drill it out for the box, and then let the stone masons set the stone to the block. The painters paint the block to blend with the stone, and it looks great.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Talk to the mason on the job, or to the GC about this issue. It's important that it looks right when you're done and if it doesn't they won't be blaming the mason's either.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Talk to the mason on the job, or to the GC about this issue. It's important that it looks right when you're done and if it doesn't they won't be blaming the mason's either.


Hey I like that that is a good looking installation. :thumbup:


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

just wondering if there is a microlam above those garage doors, and if so any objections from the Inspector for drilling them


----------



## rbaitz (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

This information is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eds said:


> just wondering if there is a microlam above those garage doors, and if so any objections from the Inspector for drilling them


 
Microlam is engineered by many different companies. You have to go by their spec when drilling it. Some will alloe no drilling. Some allow 7/8 dead center, and it varies. No drilling in the outer 2/3's. But It's usually easier to just avoid the beam, rather than contacting manufacturer and find out if it can be drilled.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Talk to the mason on the job, or to the GC about this issue. It's important that it looks right when you're done and if it doesn't they won't be blaming the mason's either.


That looks awesome. What kind of box you got in there, pancake?
sorry I can't tell.


----------

